# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Primera apricion en un escenario

## mariete15

Muy buenas!!que tal?? yo agobiado, por estas fechas es la fiesta de mi colegio, y se han enterado de que hago magia, y me han obligado a hacer magia, no es que no controle los trucos que hago, pero me gustaria saber que trucos podria hacer si me podeis aconsejar. Yo tengo pensado hacer con bolas de esponja, fp(pañuelo y alguno mas) cuerdas,cambio color de pañuelo, aparicion de rosa,... querria saber si estos se pueden hacer y si me podrian deicr algunas ideas mas gracias!!Por cierto esta que es mi primer aparricion es delante de.................................. 581 personas!!! Ya se que es poco "cutre" pero yo he pedido que porfavor no me hagan hablar , y que si me dejarian poner un cd de musica(estilo magico suave) seria correcto.Gracias

----------


## mayico

no vas ha hablar?
entonces... la actuación durará poquito no? diez minutos... o quizá seas un experto con la mímica y transmites mucho con los los gestos. quiero decir... que para hacer magia solo con música... tienes que ser un gran actor. no se si me entiendes

----------


## letang

Oye, si no estás seguro de actuar, no creo que te puedan obligar.

Les puedes decir que sí, que te gusta la magia pero aún estás aprendiendo y no te sientes capacitado (yo no sé si de aquí a un mes me atrevería a ponerme delante de casi 600 personas...)

Hay mucha gente que esto no lo entiende, y te dicen "pero haz cualquier cosa, da igual..." porque lo toman como una tontería "mria las cositas que hace el niño" (cómo decía alguien en otro tema).

Como veo que  no te ha importado mucho esa obligación y que sí estás dispuesto a hacerlo, pues nada, como supongo que será en medio de otras actuaciones, que será un popurrí de variedades, no te compliques en meter decenas de juegos.
Un par de cositas para empezar así llamativas (bastón de aparición o algo de eso). Alguna rutinita musical de unos 2 minutos (lo que dura una canción retocada para que no se haga larga) y un efecto de despedida.

Supongo que ante tanta gente será algo de escenario, así que si usas bolas de esponja y tal, planea la rutina contando con las condiciones.
Lo más usual sería sacar a un espectador que sería ayudante/testigo, y hacer una rutina de bolas a su mano.
Lo he visto varias veces para escenario y con su charla puede durar sus 5 o más minutitos.
Yo creo que aparecer con algo llamativo, una rutina de esponjas, otra de cuerdas, y cerrar con la de cuerdas o con algo así visual, es más que suficiente.

La rutina de bolas, si no quieres hablar, tendrás que gesticular mucho, y aclarar muy bien las condiciones iniciales (yo tengo 2 y te doy una...) con mímica. Y ten cuidado, que esto es bastante difícil!, practica con público real y ten en cuenta dónde se lían.

No sé, también puedes poner música pero no llevar micrófono, y al ayudante hablarle, para que no se líe mucho (estar de ayudante te hace coger un poco de tensión y a veces, intentando no fastidiar al mago te lías y no sabes solo que tienes que hacer).

Bueno, es todo lo que te puedo decir  :Wink1: 
De todos modos, piénsate si realmente te ves capacitado para estar delante de tanta gente, a mi así de primeras... no sé, se me hace difícil de imaginar.

Un saludo.

----------


## shark

primera actuación delante  de casi 600 personas :Confused: ?

O tienes un nivel estratosferico o vas a hacer el ridiculo.
O peor aun , dejarás la magia en mal lugar..... 

No conozco tu nivel, ni tu soltura ante el publico pero.....

----------


## Ella

si aceptas un consejo, si usas bolas de esponja, habla, y habla bien.
saca alguien para que suba al escenario, una mujer, y  has un pasa pasa.
cuando hagas el juego, como seguramente al ver las dos bolas le entrara la risa, aprovecha ese momento para poner una en tu mano y luego la otra en la de ella, no esperes a que se calme y luego: venga, te lo voy a repetir....en todo caso di eso despues de haber guardado tu tu bola en tu puño. para nada hagas tecnicas manipulativas dificiles, ni nada por el estilo...
demuestra que te lo estas pasando bien haciendo magia.
mira bien lo que vas a hablar, no puedes decir: mmm, ehhh, bueno, mmmm, este...o repetir muletillas.

todo este tiempo practica la voz, con tanta gente no te puedes arriesgar a que no s ete oiga, y aparte, no esperes que vayan a guardar silencio
has visto como las personas que actuan en los teatro no usan microfono?

cuando estes arriba te daras cuenta que a lo mejor no identificaras a nadie..eso te pondra nervioso, estar en un escenario es raro, con las luces y todo eso...choca bastante como se ven las cosas desde alli estando acostumbrado a estar abajo..
en los 5 puntos magicos tamariz habla sobre "no cortar los hilos", con la mirada, y pone el dibujo de un escenario (creo recordar), consultalo.

y bueno, suerte!!, muuuuuuuuuuucha suerte   :Lol:

----------


## mariete15

Perdonad mi torpece en ese tema, pero la "aparicion de baston" es necesario comprarlo o se puede hacer sin necesidad de un determinado material. Hbaa oido hablar varias veces de este efecto. Muchas gracias.

----------


## mayico

mariete ahora si estoy convencido, porfavor, no actues, te lo pido como... un favor que vas ha hacer a la magia.

te gusta la magia? respetala. en serio... no hagas esa actuación te lo agradecerás a tí mismo en un futuro, cuando manejes un poco mas... y sepas varias cosillas mas.

en verdad harás lo que te  plazca pero porfavor, se sincero contigo mismo.

----------


## MagoJ

Si haces esta pregunta ... ufffffffffffffffffffffffffff

Piénsatelo bien que un escenario es algo serio neinggggg

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Mariete: Si en algo aprecias nuestros consejos, NO LO HAGAS.

La magia es algo bastante serio que hay que hacer en el mometno adecuado y con la preparación adecuada. Un especáculo ante 600 personas que te contratan para maravillarse con lo que haces es una cosa, pero actuar para 600 'colegiales' me parece un suicidio.

El público que dices no va a estar predispuesto para ver magia con respeto. Al más mínimo fallo van a organizar un escándalo. Te van a humillar, te van a destrozar. 

De verdad, no lo hagas. Primero por tu propio bien y tu propia imagen. Luego por los de la magia en general.

----------


## nitrojd

Es posible que realmente tengas ganas de hacer esa actuacion, y que a pesar de las recomendaciones, te decidas a hacerla, cosa que no te recomiendo. Pero si finalmente te decides por hacerla, haz UN solo juego y preparalo bien, metele charla, ensaya, mira los posibles fallos, ensaya, pruebalo kon alguna amigo, ensaya, ensaya, ensaya.... y si ves que puede fallar no lo hagas.

----------


## mariete15

Lo primero no os lo tomeis como una "mala contestacion" pero no me podeis juzgar por no saber lo que era un baston de aparicion. Y para losq ue "desconfiaban" hoy a sido la actuacion y ha salido genial, ni un solo error, con musica, y he ido preguntando a diversa gente que estuvo alli y me dijeron que lo mejor del festival. No juzgar sin conocer a las personas, ni sus habilidades, que ese tipo de cosas no me agradan.Saludos.

----------


## nevulo

Porqué no nos subes el video para poder juzgar :Confused: No es con mala intención, lo digo en serio, asi, si quieres claro podiamos(yo el que menos) corregir algo o ayudar para la proxima.
Solo es una sugerencia, no va con ningun doble sentido ni nada, que visto lo visto mejor aclarar 8) 
Un saludo.

----------


## mariete15

Losiento pero no dispongo del video, y no se si algun personal de la actuacion lo grabo, de todas maneras no os penseis que ninuna escusa, ademas me encantaria poder ponerlo, y el que no se lo crea pues bien, pero podeis confiar en que me salio bastante bien.Saludos.

----------


## gomobel

Por lo menos cuéntanos que hiciste al final :D

----------


## mariete15

Rutina con bolas de esponja, algun juego de cuerdas(sin rutina), desaparicion de pañuelo, cambio color de pañuelo y de cerilla a flor. La verdad es que no em queira complicar mucho mas. Saludos.

----------


## MasterJC

la verdad es que si te ha salido bien, me alegro por ti, te felicito, y haciendo referencia a lo que te han ido diciendo por aquí, ellos solo lo han hecho apra ayudarte y para aconsejarte (aunque al parecer se hayan equivocado) porque aquí amamos la magia (supongo que tu tambien) y esa es nuestra debilidad
saludos magicos!!

----------


## Ayy

espera espera..... de cerilla a flor, en un escenario para 600 personas :Confused: ?  ....
si.. desde luego uan actuacion genial...  no podrias por lo menos haber hecho de antorcha a rosa :Confused: 
los de atras a lo mejor vieron algo de flor y todo...

----------


## mayico

oye perdona por juzgarte, pero esque... tus maneras de hablar quizá nos confunden.

ahora...quizá te suene un poco irónico, pero en serio que... puede ser que lo sea.

primero lo de la flor, que ya te dijo Ayy, segundo... el de bolas... que ya es mas magia de cerca que escenario, aunque se puede aceptar aunque... 600 son muchos 600.

y eso... me gustaría verlo, es algo así como un gusanillo que me ha dao por el estómago, como es eso de... magia con cuerdas pero (no rutina) como se hace eso? podrías grabarte y enseñarmelo? esque la verdad que es interesante.

todo lo que te han dicho y me incluyo, ha sido para tu bien y eso que por lo menos yo no soy nadie la verdad pero bueno... piensalo.

si te aplaudieron y sonrieron... y se diviertieron pues enhorabuena.

----------


## ignoto

La primera vez que salí a escena estaba convencido de que había bien.
A decir verdad, estaba seguro de que lo hice genial.
Ahora que lo veo con un poco mas de perspectiva, *sé* que no estaba preparado. Que no debería haber salido.

Tú puedes creer lo que quieras. Eres libre de disfrutar de tu momento de gloria.

Lo que te puedo asegurar es que si sigues en esto, llegará el día en que sepas que tenías que habernos hecho caso.

Pero ese es el mal de los jóvenes (o su ventaja, no estoy demasiado seguro).
No creen nunca en lo que les enseña la experiencia ajena. Deben de probarlo todo por ellos mismos.

----------


## Ayy

Ignoto, eso no es del todo cierto, yo soy joven y si escucho la experiencia. Yo comento que Chuvi's (usuario, poco activo, del foro) y yo, tenemos pendients 2 actuaciones, para un aforo similar al tuyo, y que aunque llevamos ya un tiempo en la magia ( nada, un año y poco mas) estamos acojonados. Yo por lo menos, y eso que ya he actuado en comuniones, cunpleaños, en algun que otro local.... es decir, ya tengo cierta experiencia actuando, pero tio.... 600 personas... son muchas personas.
Solo te digo, que si la gente salio encantada al realizar esos efectos en un escenario para 600 personas, no es nada bueno apra ti, significa que esperaban menos todavia asi que no se que imagen daras de un mago, pero no me parece bueno. 
Escucha a los veteranos de este foro, no se si sabes que "el diablo sabe mas por viejo que por diablo", y aqui tienes a Ignoto   :Lol:   :Lol:  
escucha y haz un poco de caso, por tu bien y por el de la magia..

----------


## letang

(lo que viene a continuación es una parrafada bastante larga, es un símil entre la actuación a la que se refiere mariete, y una actuación de alumnos de un aula de música, para mirar el caso desde un punto de vista comparativo, que siempre hace ver muchas cosas diferentes)

mariete, yo estudio música desde que soy pequeño.
Cuando llevas uno o dos años, tienes que actuar en las actuaciones de final de curso, y hay que actuar y ya está.

Cuando pasa mucho tiempo, empiezas a aprender a tocar el instrumento.
Yo he estado muchos años en clase de piano, pero fue hace un año o menos cuando empecé a notar que empezaba a saber tocar el piano.
En clase había aprendido técnica, lectura, armonía pero la "pasión" y el "sentimiento" no te las da el profesor (y generalmente tampoco se preocupan en que la cojas).

Ya te digo que ahora (desde hace como un año) he empezado a tocar el piano sintiendo todo lo que tocaba, llevándome a repetir 10 veces una nota porque no me gustaba la presión con la que la tocaba.

Años más tarde miras esas galas de final de curso del aula de música y dices "¿Por qué ponen a los niños de 5 años a tocar el xilófono? es espantoso" "¿Por qué ponen a los niños que solo llevan dos años tocando el violín si con ese tiempo ni siquiera se le saca sonido?"
Pero ahí está la actuación... y los padres aplauden muchísimo, y el auditorio se llena más que en cualquier otro caso, y hay muchísimo público.

Un caso así es el que te ha sucedido, tu actuación de magia creo que es un caso similar, un colegio donde se está aprendiendo, y una gala dónde se muestran als aficiones de los niños.

¿El problema? Que has venido a preguntar en un sitio dónde hay mucha gente profesional, muchos que se ganan la vida con esto, y muchos otros que no se la ganan pero ya tienen esa pasión que se coge con los años.

Su respuesta ha sido la misma que si yo, de pequeño, como principiante estudiante de piano voy a un conservatorio y le pregunto al claustro de profesores que qué les parece que haga un concierto para 600 personas.
Que no sé que obras llevar.
En este caso hipotético, se habrían reído y me hubieran dado un chupa-chups.
Pero pongamos que han sido benévolos, que yo aparentaba tener una edad en la que fuera posible hace algo decente (unos 16 años... porque emepcé a tocar el piano con 6, pero claro, si se presenta un niño de 8 años y dice eso, pues la historia pierde seridad) y que fueran benévolos conmigo.

Te dan algunos consejos (yo en mi primer mensaje te di varios consejos y después preguntaste que qué era un bastón aparición)

Tu pregunta del bastón podría ser parecida a si yo voy a ese claustro de músicos y les pido opinión sobre mi concierto. Como no saben mi nivel me dicen "bueno, no abuses mucho del pedal" Y yo les contesto "¿Qué es el pedal?"

En ese momento queda claro, me ven como una persona no adecuada para dar un concierto de piano, y me recomiendan no darlo, desde su visión profesional.

Claro, yo voy a esa gala de fin de curso, toco el piano a mi manera, y los niños y los padres encantados, ¡qué bien toca el niño!.

Con el tiempo te darás cuenta que en aquella actuación podrías haber sido más o menos correcto para tu nivel, pero para nada estabas haciendo un número de magia al nivel en el que se interpreta por aquí.

Pues nada, enhorabuena porque haya salido bien, y el tiempo te irá haciendo ver las cosas de distinta manera. Toma siempre tu propia decisión (si en este caso estabas convencido, perfecto, hazlo) pero no rechaces los comentarios de los demás, guárdalos por ahí aunque sea para más adelante.

----------


## Ayy

escucha a letang, no habia ejemplo mejor....

----------


## BusyMan

> Ahora que lo veo con un poco mas de perspectiva, *sé* que no estaba preparado. Que no debería haber salido.


Si no hubieses salido esa primera vez tu segunda vez hubiese sido la primera y entonces, tal vez, tampoco la hubieras hecho.





> llevamos ya un tiempo en la magia ( nada, un año y poco mas) y ya he actuado en comuniones, cunpleaños, en algun que otro local.... es decir, ya tengo cierta experiencia actuando,


Entonces en tu caso a lo mejor sí estás corriendo mucho  :Smile1:

----------


## Shinoda

A mi me pasó algo parecido a lo de mariete15,pero con menos gente jeje, nos ofrecimos un amigo y yo para hacer actuaciones en los recreos a algo más o menos de 30 personas, pero en plan magia de cerca y cartomagia. Por aquel entonces no teníamos mucha idea, sólo te digo que estábamos todo el día practicando el corte charlier porque no lo sabíamos hacer. Hicimos cosas sencillas, con carta corrida y de poca más dificultad, y algo automático con material que compramos, pero aún así la impresión de la gente fue tremenda y no consiguieron pillar ``el truco´´ de nada, porque al público profano le da igual si eres un experto en contajes, haciendo dobles o enfiles y demás cosas, mientras el efecto sea bueno y domines la situación sale todo a pedir de boca.
Por cierto la semana que viene volveremos a hacerlo, es que se hacen unas cosillas para recaudar dinero en estas fechas en mi instituto, ¿me recomendais algun juego en especial? Seran mayoritariamente chavales de 10-11 años
Saludos!

----------


## Ayy

jaja busyman, si supieras el año que llevo, entenderias porque ya actuo de vez en cuando...
he llegado a estar unas 6 horas practicando diariamente durante una semana, que creo que no mucha gente puede prsumir de eso jejeje

----------


## mariete15

Ayy, HABER NO  esuqe rechace los consejos que te dan aqui, si no algunas de las maneras que tienen de decirlo, xq yo estbaa mu ilusionado con hacer ese numero(aunque tenia miedo) pero llego aqui para ver si me pueden echar una mano, y me encuentro con que todo el mundo te dice que no lo hagas, no se que no se cuantas,... y yo pues joder me lleve una decepcion y si te digo la verdad me vine un poco abajo, haber supongo que si lo han escrito no creo qeu sea para joder, al contrario, solamente digo las formas de hacerlo, que son muy"impactantes", o por lo menos para mi. Saludos.

----------


## zunahioshi

Yo pienso que hizo bien Mariete al presentarse y que todo le haya salido bien, porque creo que eso crea ilusion lo cual nos lleva a querer llegar a ser mejores, porque cuando sentimos el asombro y la ilusion de la gente mientras actuamos nos sentimos que estamos realizando nuestro poposito con la magia, entonces supongo que uno se esforzara para llegar a ser mejor. Todo esto es desde un punto de vista de una persona humilde, porque si un personaje es algo egocenrico y se encuentra en esta situacion se creera que es el "mejor" y no lo bajaran de la nube. Esto, como todo, depende del punto de vista de donde se mire. Pero me parecio que fue bien hecho lo de mariete.


Saludos

----------


## queco

No es el caso, pero yo, por mi trabajo, tengo que dar charlas, explicaciones ante un número elevado de personas, y sólo modular la voz para que todo el mundo se entere es complicadísimo. Al principio sentaba a mi mujer al final para que me fuera indicando...más rápido, más fuerte....y eso sólo hablando de tono de voz. 
Así que en una actuación, donde hay voz, gesto, complicidad....sin haber ensayado en unas condiciones similares, me parece poco menos que imposible...o será que la magia todo lo puede.

Y si ya, tenemos en cuenta que entre el mensaje que pides consejo, y en el que anuncias que has hecho la actuación han pasado tres días....pues más mágico aún contando que a  mi, preparar una charla de 25 minutos sobre un tema que controlo me cuesta una semana.

----------

